

Very fast HTML generation for Haskell: first GSoC release - dons
http://jaspervdj.be/posts/2010-06-20-blazehtml-0.1.html

======
johnbender
I'm relatively new to haskell, but I appreciate the generous use of namespaces
in the library. My perception is that there are lot of letters being appended
and prepended to function names to inform their use in Haskell where
qualifying the import and using the namespace might be cleaner (particularly
when there isn't any ambiguity).

~~~
chancho
I would name my next son Simon if one of those two would implement optional
backtracking in the type checker, so that it would try all of the definitions
of e.g., map, foldr, filter, and succeed if there is exactly one assignment of
types to identifiers that typechecks, fails otherwise. While surely not
trivial, it certainly must be possible seeing as how Prolog can be embedded in
Haskell. Then the gratuitous namespacing would be optional.

------
vault_
It looks a lot like Markaby or Haml.

